# Can you sublimate on 600 Denier Polyester??



## emorse2323 (Apr 11, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has or knows if you can do sublimation on 600 Denier polyester. They are sports bags.

Thanks


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Yes you can sublimate onto polyester sports bags. 

As it is the transfer paper that comes into contact with the material, you can even print onto polyester mesh if you wish.


----------



## rockgeneration (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes you can


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually gentlemen, partially true. 

emorse2323, the 600D Poly that we use to make sports bags are PVC coated and CANNOT be sublimated onto. The heat will melt the material.

Your best bet is to sublimate onto a uncoated polyester/twill, with some type of adhesive backing. From there, heat press/sew it onto the bag.


----------



## emorse2323 (Apr 11, 2007)

Where would i get a uncoated polyester/twill???


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Where are you located? Stahls, Twill USA amongst others...

I use a place here near me and the price and quality is unreal!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

The polyester sports bags available in the UK, are 100 percent pure polyester. They were introduced here by one of the suppliers about four months ago, but are only available in light colours.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Be sure you check the backing. Many times, they don't list that the bag is PVC coated and you find out the hard way with a big mess on your heat press. 



DREAMGLASS said:


> The polyester sports bags available in the UK, are 100 percent pure polyester. They were introduced here by one of the suppliers about four months ago, but are only available in light colours.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

So as along as the is not PVC on the 600 denier polyester bags, they can be heat pressed for sublimation and vinyl correct?

Ken


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Ken,

Chances are that it does have PVC. You might want to try going at lower heat for a longer time. Do a sample or two to see how it turns out. I've found many 600D Poly's to press differently.

I've gone to sewing the logos onto the bags using an embroidery machine and Stahl's Twill Stitch Pro to set up the files. After the logo is on, I hit it quickly with my press, just to engage the adhesive.


----------



## Animosity FMX (Apr 14, 2011)

For everyone who said yes you can do a heat transfer onto 600 denier, what was your experience with it in the past, how did it hold up, and what vinyl do you recommend. Was looking in to Gorilla Grip from Stahls.


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

JYA said:


> Where are you located? Stahls, Twill USA amongst others...
> 
> I use a place here near me and the price and quality is unreal!


Ok, so what is the name of the place near you that has 600 Denier Polyester for dye sub?

Contact info please?

Thanks


----------



## KelceyW (Dec 1, 2016)

We have played with sublimating on bags but our standard is heat transfer vinyl (Express print), we average 50-75 printed logo's on bags a day.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

The 600 noncoated Denier is actually pretty soft. If you want something that is a bit more structured like backpacks you will need it to be coated. When sublimating coated Denier you will need to have Teflon sheet under the fabric so the coating will not stick. We use both - depending on product.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes we can do dye-sublimation for 600 Denier Polyester. 600 Denier Polyester is Very appropriate for sublimating banners, both for indoor and out door use.


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

Ok, folks, I'm just getting started in DYE SUB, got the SG800 and 13" x19" transfer paper and have an order for 12" x 18" flags, so I'm looking for 100% Polyester flag fabric to imprint the full-color image.

Thought I needed 600d 100% Polyester fabric, however one person told me to use 200D fabric for flags.

The customer does not want the back side to have a bleed through reverse image, so my plan is to print two panels ad sew them together. 

I'm looking for a source for 100% Polyester flag fabric that will accept dye sublimation?

Thanks for any help with this.


----------

